# Econobelt is no more?



## zaaephod (Feb 14, 2014)

A couple weeks ago, I placed an order for belts and timing pulleys. Today, I went to reorder a part, and I got the message:

*"Quality Transmission Components has discontinued all Econobelt brand products 
and they will no longer be offered for sale."

*The site now links to qtcgears.com, where I'm not able to find parts similar to what I had ordered just a couple weeks ago. Searching for the part numbers from my last orders turned up nothing.

Well, that's a bummer, they were great!

That said, does anyone have suggestions for a place for the sort of stuff they carry in the US? Specifically XL style pulleys and belts, in single quantities.

Thanks!


----------



## Baithog (Feb 14, 2014)

I have gotten pulleys and belts from McMaster-Car - http://www.mcmaster.com/#
And I have used SDP/SI - https://sdp-si.com/eStore/Catalog

No econobelts, but they do have XL stuff and do allow one each orders (at least they did). Shipping is always a killer on one each stuff.

Have you tried Amazon? They carry a lot of stuff you wouldn't expect... and prime is still free 2-day.

Larry


----------



## zaaephod (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks, I'll try your suggestions


----------



## xalky (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's a supplier that I've dealt with in the past. Quick shipping and their prices seem to be reasonable. http://shop.polybelt.com/main.sc


----------

